# London Embassy Interview Checklist/Flowchart



## Taffybach (Nov 10, 2010)

*Does anyone have a checklist or flowchart for the forms etc required for the interview at the US embassy with regards to the K1 fiance visa application (beneficiary)?

Much appreciated*


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Taffybach said:


> *Does anyone have a checklist or flowchart for the forms etc required for the interview at the US embassy with regards to the K1 fiance visa application (beneficiary)?
> 
> Much appreciated*


Step-by-Step Guide on How to File for a K-1 Visa for your Foreign Fiance(e)


----------



## raceman (Apr 3, 2011)

Davis1 said:


> Step-by-Step Guide on How to File for a K-1 Visa for your Foreign Fiance(e)




Don't know if this will help.....

K1 Visa Forms - K1 Visa Wizard


----------

